# Lyft Glostache: How long for shipping?



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Hello All,

How long does it take to receive your Lyft glostache in the mail once you've entered your shipping information into Lyft's email?

I'm a little impatient 


Thanks!


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I received mine about 2 weeks after I provided the shipping info (probably less than that, it was awhile ago... but didn't seem super fast).


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

andaas said:


> I received mine about 2 weeks after I provided the shipping info (probably less than that, it was awhile ago... but didn't seem super fast).


Aw two weekssss lol alright. Should be arriving this week or next at the latest.

Thanks!


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Maybe they only ship them once every few weeks and I got them my info early in the shipping cycle! (I'm an optimist, lol).


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

andaas said:


> Maybe they only ship them once every few weeks and I got them my info early in the shipping cycle! (I'm an optimist, lol).


Quite possible, we'll see


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

just got mine. def not putting it on my vehicle haha. if anyone wants to buy it ill sell it! =)


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> just got mine. def not putting it on my vehicle haha. if anyone wants to buy it ill sell it! =)


eBay or Amazon they go for around $60-70 I believe


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> eBay or Amazon they go for around $60-70 I believe


sweet. thanks mike. haha.


----------



## Allen Coronel (Jan 7, 2016)

Yay...I will get one I just have my 100 pax last night...


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm still over 40 trips shy of reaching 100!
I do 1 to 2 trips per week after hitting the sign on bonus. 
Definately will try to get it in 2016!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Allen Coronel said:


> Yay...I will get one I just have my 100 pax last night...


Thanks Allen. You saved me some research time. I didn't know that the Glostache is something you get for free after 100 rides are given. I need 54 more.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

I hit up lyft on twitter with the DM, they got me one in 3 days lol


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

andaas said:


> Maybe they only ship them once every few weeks and I got them my info early in the shipping cycle! (I'm an optimist, lol).





Allen Coronel said:


> Yay...I will get one I just have my 100 pax last night...





uberpa said:


> I'm still over 40 trips shy of reaching 100!
> I do 1 to 2 trips per week after hitting the sign on bonus.
> Definately will try to get it in 2016!


Hello All -- Well wouldn't you know I got mine _last night, _what are the odds. Took 12 days (total) to receive it from the date of the email. Now if only I could get the base to stick to my dash, it's still in the 30's and below here in Pittsburgh and that doesn't work too well for adhesive -__-


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Hello All,
> 
> How long does it take to receive your Lyft glostache in the mail once you've entered your shipping information into Lyft's email?
> 
> ...


Mine took like 2 weeks to arrive but the darn thing doesn't work. Some times it turns on just by grabbing it, sometimes doesn't turn on or worst it won't turn off at all. Next pax that asks me if they can have I'll probably just give it to them


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Manotas said:


> Mine took like 2 weeks to arrive but the darn thing doesn't work. Some times it turns on just by grabbing it, sometimes doesn't turn on or worst it won't turn off at all. Next pax that asks me if they can have I'll probably just give it to them


You can probably email Lyft Support and get a replacement. Depends if you want a replacement or not lol


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Manotas said:


> Mine took like 2 weeks to arrive but the darn thing doesn't work. Some times it turns on just by grabbing it, sometimes doesn't turn on or worst it won't turn off at all. Next pax that asks me if they can have I'll probably just give it to them


Someone else posted this here awhile back, the button on the glowstache is not a push-button. It is a touch sensitive button. You don't need to "push" this to power the glowstache. Just hold a finger to it for a few seconds (have your finger touch the button, the ring circling the button, and the main body, all at the same time), then release. Repeat to turn it off.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

andaas said:


> Someone else posted this here awhile back, the button on the glowstache is not a push-button. It is a touch sensitive button. You don't need to "push" this to power the glowstache. Just hold a finger to it for a few seconds (have your finger touch the button, the ring circling the button, and the main body, all at the same time), then release. Repeat to turn it off.


Mine allows me to press the button. The glowstache rattles now.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Probably because it's not a button, but a touch sensor that you've "pressed" out of it's housing and partially into the device. :\


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

andaas said:


> Probably because it's not a button, but a touch sensor that you've "pressed" out of it's housing and partially into the device. :\


Maybe but anyway I reached out to them and they said a new one is in the mail


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

andaas said:


> Probably because it's not a button, but a touch sensor that you've "pressed" out of it's housing and partially into the device. :\


Mine won't light up with a touch. I have to press the button.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

you have to press the button, problem is my button only works when it wants to. Hopefully the new one will work right


----------

